# claxene injections after clomid help



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Im 40 and after 3 miscarriages. 2 of which were clomid pregnancies, I am now on clomid again and will have claxene injections as soon as i test positive. my miscarriages are unexplained. so they are just trying this . Has anyone had these injections and did they help in a situation like mine.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Yes, I've had 40mg Clexane on every IVF/FET cycle (7 in total)....I've started the injections the day of egg collection.  When ttc naturally and if/when get another BFP then I will have to have these injections as soon as I get the positive result.

I've had 5 early mc's (3 naturally conceived and 2 through IVF/FET treatment).  I was diagnosed with blood clotting and immune issues.  For the immune issues I'm prescribed other medication (20mg Prednisolone - steroids).  Clexane is an anticoagulent which means it prevents the blood from clotting too quickly/effectively....it doesn't actually thin the bloood.  The reasoning behind it is that as the embryo implants in the womb, the blood around it clots too quickly and cuts off oxygen to the embryo...and blood clotting problems can also effect the bloodflow to the womb lining and placenta.

Have you actually been diagnosed with blood clotting disorders or are you just being prescribed this as a precaution.  75mg aspirin works in similar way (and I'm advised to take this when ttc naturally from ovulation onwards although I've not done so for ages now!)

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

They are just trying it to see if it helps. they dont know why i am loosing them. the last gyny told me i should think about giving up which is ridiculous. am i likely to continue the claxane all thru pregnancy do you think?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

It will depend on what your consultant advises.  If we'd managed to get further along with any of ours then I would've had to keep doing the Clexane injections until I was at least 12 weeks pg.

Have you not been referred to a miscarriage clinic and have they not recommended you have any blood tests to try and determine what's causing recurrent miscarriage ?  I'm assuming that you're now actually being prescribed the clomid (rather than self-administering) so are they going to give you proper monitoring eg follicle tracking and progesterone blood test ?

TC
Natasha


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes prescribed clomid now, but with no monitoring just day 21 progeterone blood test. I really am struggling with nhs at moment. I am considering putting in a complaint in , but to be honest I havent got the energy. We see a diferent gyny every time we go and really have struggle to get any info . At moment latest problem is head gyny told us we'd have claxaine this time and folic acid 5mg, he asked other gyny to finish up with us and do paperwork, he did paperwork but has forgotten to mention claxaine or 5mg folic acid. gyny secretary is being really awkward about the whole thing. My surgery has now finally given me the 5mg folic acid. but as yet they still have no info about the claxane. It is all so incredibly frustrating. I am on day 15 now, and its awful because I cant talk to my gp about it untill he gets the info. but im trying not to dwell on it. 

I am expecting to be pregnant this time! this is because every time I have used clomid i get pregnant (2).

A appointment came thru yesterday for a scan, booked ages ago for gyny to look at fybroids when im not pregnant. Should i go for it and use it as monitoring scan for my clomid I will be on day 20 on the day of scan. If I ring and tell them they will probably cancel scan. Could it harm the developing baby. what could i find out out from it will we be able to tell if im pregnant?

Thank you once again


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Glad to hear you're at least having some form of monitoring in the form of progesterone blood tests.  If you've got an appointment for scan to check for fibroid then I would go ahead and have it.  To be honest, there's not much point changing it to a follicle tracking scan although assuming this is an internal (vaginal) scan, (that many of us call "dildo" cam scans!!) then they should be able to tell if you've ovulated as they should be able to see the corpus luteum which is area on follicle where the egg popped out....follicle tracking scans are usually done at the beginning of cycle leading up to ovulation to check for growing follicles.  

Unfortunately it would be way too early to tell whether you were pregnant.  If it's cd20 then even if you ovulated on cd14 then you'd only be 6dpo and at that stage any embryo will only have just left the fallopian tube into the womb and been ready to start implanting (around 5/6dpo) so they wouldn't be able to see anything....the earliest scan to see anything would be around 6/7 weeks....you wouldn't even be 3 weeks at that stage.  A scan wouldn't effect any possible implanting embryo either.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you again for your help xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

